# ladybug plague



## Flower Child (Jan 2, 2009)

ive never seen so many lady bugs in my life. thought id take a picture


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 2, 2009)

Flower Child said:


> ive never seen so many lady bugs in my life.




That is only because you have not lived long enough to see your bedroom wall covered with them like that.  We had them really bad two & three years ago & you had to wonder how the hell they got in the house.


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron Evers said:


> That is only because you have not lived long enough to see your bedroom wall covered with them like that. We had them really bad two & three years ago & you had to wonder how the hell they got in the house.


 
hahaha---i didnt know you guys got them that bad up in canada too. how so many of em get in the house is beyond me. and them bugs arent ladies by any means. they will dive bomb you from all directions and they bite. i bet you know all bout that


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 2, 2009)

> i didnt know you guys got them that bad up in canada too.



Yes we get them bad, the introduced species not the native Ladybug.  

*Up in Canada eh? * Did you know that the folk in Windsor, Ontario Canada, travel NORTH into Detroit Michigan?  Did you know that southern Ontario is at the same latitude as northern California?  

Just Teasing you Flower Child but also hoping to educate some folk as well.  

Ron with a fruit bearing PawPaw tree in yard.


----------



## OregonAmy (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron Evers said:


> *Up in Canada eh? * Did you know that the folk in Windsor, Ontario Canada, travel NORTH into Detroit Michigan?



That's actually a great bar question  "If you draw a straight line on a map, due south from downtown Detroit, what's the first country you'll hit?" People don't believe the answer.


----------



## MHarvey (Jan 3, 2009)

hahaha looks a little like the ceiling of my dorm room before the first freeze. i thought i was either plagued or very very lucky


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 3, 2009)

Rich folk pay good money for those down here.  That and worm poop apparently make for happy rose gardens.  I have seen buckets filled with the critters at the shops.

Guess will may have to buy bees next.

-Shea


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 3, 2009)

It was like that here a few years ago too.. weird.


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 3, 2009)

Ron Evers said:


> Yes we get them bad, the introduced species not the native Ladybug.
> 
> *Up in Canada eh? *Did you know that the folk in Windsor, Ontario Canada, travel NORTH into Detroit Michigan? Did you know that southern Ontario is at the same latitude as northern California?
> 
> ...


 
hahaha. well i live in between MHarvey and oregonAmy so i pretty much consider anything above Nebraska "up north" haha.


----------



## petey (Jan 3, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 3, 2009)

petey said:


> beautiful


 
hahaha -why thank you.  i must say yours is quite beautiful too


----------

